# Rocky Mountain Solo RSL?



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Anybody know a thing or two about the Solo RSL frame? The same frame is sold on different bikes; Team, 90 and 70 RSL. Frame alone cost nearly 2000USD in shops.

I found a Ebay shop that sell both mtb and road frames from Rocky Mountain and their road frames can go for less than 700 sometimes. That price looks like a bargain and I would like to know what you have to say about the frame.

https://cgi.ebay.com/Rocky-Mountain...=380276827474&ps=63&clkid=5033090376252626927


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

I put in an offer with the same ebay seller rockymountaincyclery on the black Rocky Mountain Solo 70 RSL for $450. He accepted. it's the same frame as the Team and 90 RSL. The only difference is paint. The complete bikes is what makes up the difference, reason being is the grouppo they install. The Team, 90 RSL and 70 RSL are all the same frame but the seller won't sell each color at 1 price. They are relative to the complete bike prices. Shoot for $500 delivered I'll take one!


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, those models you mention are the same, but I like red the most.
450 + postage is a very nice price and I had to pay 535 + 175 for postage to Europe... 
Mine is on it's way now. Damn, you got a very nice frame for that price!


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

FWIW, I would have picked the red as my first choice too. the red is the best! $700 for this frame is still a good deal considering what else is out there. I have 3 of the chinese carbon bikes and the quality IMO is very good, but I choose to get this one instead of another chinese frame. My requirements for a new frame was it had to be branded with a somewhat familar name / frame / fork /headset / shipping and under $500. So this does the trick for me. I'll be happy with it, but didn't want another black frame. My other chinese frames are all clear coat carbon, either 3K or 12K.


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

OK, thanks, now I feel much better. Red paint is at least worth 200. 
I put up a picture as soon as mine arrive.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

OH, I didn't know you got the red frame for $535. That's a great deal. Ignoring the shipping of course, but yes for another $200 in the long run you'll be happy you have the color you really want. I've had buyers remorse settling for a different color or different setup based on price. Many months later I would have gladly given up a few hundred $$'s for what I should have got. i hope I don't feel this way about this bike. We'll see. By all means please post pictures when you get your frame. I'll do the same with my black one and we'll just populate this thread with Rocky Mountain RSL pictures.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

ohm, you should add the black frame picture to your original post so others can weigh in .


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Oki, fixed.

Haha, now I like the black one.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

I think they all look great. too bad the seller doesn't sell all the colors for the same price. I mean it's just paint, only paint. He's already made his money selling the grouppo that were once on these frames. That's where the cost is/was. I'm actually digging the black more too, but again I already have 3 black frames. The red one is "HOT". It's close but I would have to rate it as RED / BLACK / WHITE. I know I'll be happy with the black, it matches almost everything I wear when I ride. Black goes with everything.


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll get mine today.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

take some actual picturs of the package if you would. I'd like to see how well everything is packages and how everything looks when unwrapped.

also, look a the derailluer cable stop on the downtube. looks like this bike uses the inline cable adjuster instead of the downtube adjuster that screws in. looks like I'll be installing inline cable adjusters for the first time.

now where can I find those on the cheap? the internet hunt begins.


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay, pictures of downtube cable stops and wrapping/packaging wanted. I'll do that in 3-4 hours.


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Here they are.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

looks great! what are your impressions? The red is metallic, I thought it was flat red. oh yeah definitely like the metallic red! I hope the black one is metallic black too, not flat black. I'd be thrilled.


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Yaeh, looks great and I didn't know of the metallic paint. Black should be metallic too. The strange looking cable stop in the second last picture is not damaged as it is only plastic film. Some pictures show a pale red tint but in reality the red is exactly how it should be. When do you get your frame? I'm between 56 and 58 cm and I ordered the 58 cm version but I got a mail asking me if I wanted my money back as there were no 58s in stock...
I opted for the 56 cm size and this is a better size for me as the head tube would otherwise be on the tall side. I'm very happy with my new frame.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

received the black version of this frame and I have to say that the build quality is excellent and the paint and decal work are equally well done. Below are the pictures of the frame. I like how the carbon fiber weave shows through the clear coat. You really can't see it well in all the pictures. The bike isn't painted full black, it's more of a metallic flat black with clear coat if that makes sense.

I also like how the cable stops are carbon and seamlessly attached to the tubes. I have 3 other carbon Chinese frames that I built up (2 are pictured here) and I have to say that the price I paid for this Rocky Mountain is the same I spent on those Chinese frames. There is something to say about quality control with Rocky Mountain vs. the Chinese frames. You can just tell that there is more effort put into the name brand bikes in terms of finish quality and this Rocky Mountain Frame doesn't disappoint. Ride quality is yet to be determined but that's for another thread. *The best thing, 5 YEAR WARRANTY!*

Also before people start bashing me for clamping my Chinese carbon frame by the seat tube, don't worry I don' usually do that. I simply put it up there so i wouldn't have to take my rear tail light off.

Overall if you can get one of these for $500 from this guy or anyone else do it. Originally I second guessed my black frame purchase and wanted the red or white but the black was cheaper. I'm glad I have the black now simply because of the way you can see the carbon.

The camera flash also gives a clear indication of the connection points on this frame. With the plain eye in regular light you can't see the seams at all.

I like this frameset so much I've emailed Rocky Mountain Bikes directly to tell them how much I like it and have asked them to send me a banner / tshirt or anything they can spare so I can hang it up in my "bike cave" in the basement. I already have stuff from FSA, Cane Creek, Hincapie Sports, others. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks great and I see that the paint is see through to some degree. Yes, the stops look way better than ordinary cheap alu stops. I must say though that one of our frames are lighter than the other...
Mine is the heavier one but I will weigh it one more time and put up the numbers here. 
The difference is like 75-100 grams and my paint is much thicker. What size do you have? Mine is an 56 cm.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

ohm, I have a 54cm, maybe there is a little difference in the weight due to the sizing. The pictures of the bike on the scale are shown as individual parts. Obviously the fork is 300+g and the frame without fork is 1000+g. Yes the paint is a somewhat see through, but it is painted some type of black metallic. In the light you can see the weave is what appears to be a 3k weave, but in some places it looks to be unidirectional. It looks awesome and I like that it's not painted deep black. I like the transparency. Rocky Mountain did a great job on the finish on this bike. I can't wait to get it built up and on the road. Should have it done in about a week or so. Waiting on my wheels to get built and some new shifters to arrive.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

ohm, keep the thread updated with pictures once you build it up. I should have all my parts in soon so I'll make sure to take some picturs of the final build. Hopefully in about two weeks.


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

I will not build up my frame in several months as I have not decided how to build it and the weather is horrible in the winter.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

I wanted to thank the fine folks at Rocky Mountain Bikes for sending me an AWESOME banner to place in my bike "cave". The black 2010 70 RSL is my first Rocky Mountain frame and I had emailed the folks at RM to inquire if I could buy a banner or something that I could simply place in my bike area. I was very surprised to receive something so nice and so large. I actually had a hard time finding a place for it but finally decided to put the banner under my vertical bike rack. Not only were they kind enough to send me a banner but they sent me some extra Rocky Mountain Frame stickers. I place one of them on my bike repair stand leg and will place the others on the other gear that I have.

Again big thanks to Peter & Nora @ Rocky Mountain for sending me the swag!!!  The willingness to go above and beyond for customers is slowly becoming a lost art. You've earned a long term customer in me.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

Finally finished my Rocky Mountain 70RSL bike build last night. Took a few weeks with parts rolling in from FedEx and UPS, just installed what i could each night. I was in no rush.

When i try to build up my bikes I shoot for a bike in the sub 18lb range and sub $1400. My thinking is that I'm not going to spend $3000+ for a bike in the 16lb range when I can just lose the weight myself. The cost savings in buying retail for a 1lb lighter bike is almost enough for me to build up 2 bikes in some cases when I build it myself.

This bike has a Shimano 105 drivetrain (5600) with Ultegra 6600 shifters along with Tektro R740 brakes.

*Basic Cost breakdown (all parts bought new)*
$500 for Frame/Fork/Headset/Seatpost collar
$140 Shimano ST-6600 STI Shifters
$35 Easton EC70 Seatpost
$25 Control Tech 42cm Aluminum Handlebar
$30 Edge SL 100mm Stem (114g)
$50 Shimano Front and Rear Derailluer
$70 Shimano R600 compact crankset
$25 Shimano Ultegra 6600 Bottom Bracket
$30 KMC Chain
$200 Fulcrum Racing 5 wheelset
$7 for complete jagwire cable kit
$10 for jagwire "rocket" STI cable adjusters (see picture)
$40 San Marco Phobos Saddle
$60 Speedplay X5 pedals
$8 Bontrager "knock off" bottle cages /pair
$7 Forte' Black Gel Tape
$5 Rocky Mountain Bar Plugs

$1242, not too bad for this bike IMO. Bike weight is 17.8lbs. Could easily cut the weight down by changing out the 1750g Fulcrum 5's and the heavier Shimano R600 crank set.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice build-up. Looks good!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*54cm seat tube length*

What is the actual seat tube length from center of BB to top of seat tube? I asked theseller on EBay but they never got back to me.

The pics in this thread are excellent!


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

here is a link to the geometry of the 2010 RSL Road Bikes (make sure to click the geometry link on the right of page.

http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+SOLO_70_RSL.html?BIKE=844&CATID=2&SCATID=21&Y=2010


----------



## dnwasserman (Dec 19, 2010)

whats the ride like??


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

I don't have any idea. Weather has been extremely cold recently and have been using another bike inside on my trainers/rollers. If the weather gets a bit warmer I intend to take it out on it's maiden voyage. So far it's still hanging up on the wall like a piece of art.


----------



## dnwasserman (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks. Keep me posted. I'm in Ontario so highly unlikely I'll be outside before April or May.


----------



## rockytom (Dec 24, 2010)

I receive mine two weeks ago and I'm very happy with the quality of the frame. The finish is very nice, and I can't wait to ride it but I live in Quebec city so it will take 4 months to make the dream come true. :idea: 

I will build it with Sram Force, neuvation R28 wheels, Time saddle and maybe Merek seat post and carbon handlebar with integrated stem. I got a little question : Does it exist a web site that will permit to determine the stem length? I need to know it if I want to purchase the right handlebar. 

Thanks you and scuse me for my english who is not my first language of course...

Tommy


----------



## dnwasserman (Dec 19, 2010)

Tommy,

Your english is 1 million times better then my french! Thanks for the note. Sounds like a gorgeous build - I have Sram Red on my other road bike and Rival on my 'cross bike. I think my Rocky Mountain will be Ultegra SL - someone gave me a basically new groupo.

I don't know any website to help with integrated measurements. From some guys i have spoken to they don't love it as there is limited adjustability. Post pictures when your frame is built!!!


----------



## rockytom (Dec 24, 2010)

For sure, I'll post some pics when the bike will be ready to ride. UItegra Sl will be very nice too! On my side, I want to try something different than Shimano, and the Force with its quality/price ratio will be the right choice for me!


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

I have still not built up mine because of personal reasons. Some day maybe... and I must say as tthome that the quality is much better than ebay carbon frames. The paintjob looks fantastic too. 

http://www.roadbike.de/rennraeder/t...am-slr.470877.d_odc_produkt_testbericht.9.htm


----------



## rockytom (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's the first picture of my brand new bike. The bike had been build up with Sram Force groupset, Time saddle, merek carbon seat post, Neuvation R28X wheels, Ritchy Pro Logic II bar, Deda quattro, Fortezza Tri Comp tires and a Pro W3.3 wireless computer for a final price of 2100$. The last thing to do before the end is to be fit on the bike and cut the fork..


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

looks very familar RockyTom...curious, how did you go about installing the shifter adjusters using SRAM? I know on my bike that I used the Jagwire STI adjusters that come right out of the shifters. With the frame it doesn't accept the screw type barrel adjusters so I assum you have the inline adjusters coming right outside the bar tape or right before they reach the frame?


----------



## rockytom (Dec 24, 2010)

It's a great question but I don't have any answer because the bike was build by a shop. Building up a bike isn't in my qualities at this moment!  I'm better with lab apparels than bikes... When I will have the bike at home, I will check on to find the answer.

Tommy


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

if you don't see inline adjuster coming from the shifter cable you need to take it back to the shop and ask. You have no way of adjusting the shifters except at the rear derailluer and that's a minor adjusterment.

should have someting that resemble these somewhere on BOTH your shifter cables. Don't let them tell you that you only need it on your rear derailluer. If you take a look back at my pictures you'll see that the adjusters coming out of my shifters (SHIMANO). For SRAM you'll either need them inline or at the cable stop on the frame. Since the Rocky Mountain don't have screw in type adjusters at the cable stop on their frames you have to use inline.

Not saying that your shop did anything wrong, but check and recheck.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

from your picture I don't see a visible shifter adjuster at the cable stops and if their already on the shifter cables coming out from under the bar tape it's hard to see those.

here is what I'm talking about, hope it helps.


----------



## rockytom (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you!! I will have a look on that thursday when I will go for the fitting!

Tommy


----------



## rockytom (Dec 24, 2010)

First ride yesterday : Amazing ride, the bike accelerate very well, had a nervous feeling like it's always ready to sprint. The frame is is very strong in torsion but so much confortable if I compare to my previous Scott Speedster. 

Tommy


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

what was the verdict on your cable adjusters? did they forget to install them or were they simply not visible on your picture?


----------



## rockytom (Dec 24, 2010)

They simply forget it!


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

IMO, that's a big oops. Really?!?


----------



## noemis (Oct 24, 2009)

I have the 70 RSL whit 5700 105 shifter and front derailleur 6700 rear derailleur shimano RS80 wheelset Selle Italia saddle FSA compact crank and SL-K seat post FSA handlebar. This is a great bike do around 2500Km last year it is confort bike love it


----------



## 311rulzz (Feb 2, 2012)

look like nice bikes


----------



## pkb (Oct 5, 2012)

Any updates on how the bikes ride?


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

of all the bikes I own (5)...the Rocky Mountain is by far my favorite. I have a Cannondale SuperSix, BMC Road Racer SL01 and 2 other chinese carbon and the Rocky Mountain wins hands down for comfort. I can ride this bike for hours and hours. Very good quality. I'm trying to local a 54cm version in white but they're very hard to find now.


----------

